# Long Term Charter



## Boatboys (Jun 3, 2005)

Hello,

We are a group of four persons who would like to charter a sailing yacht for about 10 weeks in 2006. Whether it is in the Mediterranean, West Indies, or Asia doesn’t really matter, as long as the climate is warm and pleasant. In the end, the price of getting there and back will be negligible compared to the other costs involved.

The boat should be large enough to provide comfortable accommodation for our four frozen Swedish souls. Probably something around 40 feet with 4-6 berths will do fine. 

The time period is not fixed, but we’re aiming at spring/summer 2006.

We are all sincere, hard-working and well educated creatures with documented sailing experience.

This kind of long term chartering does not seem to be a big business. We’ve been looking at charter companies, but they all just do 1-2 weeks chartering with only minor discounts for longer periods. We figure the best way to arrange such a thing is to try and find privately owned vessels instead. So, if you own a yacht that wouldn’t otherwise be sailing during this period, or if you’re just interested in a deal, please do contact us for further discussions!

Also, if anyone has done something like this before, we would be really happy if you would share your experiences with us! We’re eager for all kind of information, hint and tips. 

Kind regards,
Fredrik, Kenny, Linus och Ola
[email protected]


----------

